# 285 LB. FT Torque



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I have never been able to tell a distinct difference between overboost and regular boost.


----------



## superyan711 (Mar 17, 2013)

Same for me!

This is why i want explanation !

Thank's!

Yan


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

“Overboost provides increased performance when the driver demands it, like when passing on the highway. When the driver leans on the throttle, the turbocharger increases the air and fuel intake over and above what the engine needs for normal torque demand,” said Mike Siegrist, GM 2.0L diesel assistant chief engineer.

Don't know if it helps but can't tell neither when I'm on overboost...without a gauge it's impossible...imo


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

And this is why I want a boost gauge.......


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

We are probably always in overboost mode when we floor it. I mean think about it - in 10 seconds we should be doing about 80MPH or a little less. I would think that would be the only time you might notice, if you floor it, keep it floored for over 10 seconds. I have never done this.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

diesel said:


> We are probably always in overboost mode when we floor it. I mean think about it - in 10 seconds we should be doing about 80MPH or a little less. I would think that would be the only time you might notice, if you floor it, keep it floored for over 10 seconds. I have never done this.


Volvo 850 R's used to have this overboost feature. It kicked in about 20 mph when the turbo spooled and would hold until you were up to 90-100 most of the time. It would drop overboost when EGTs got too hot or it was floored for >30 seconds. The ECU would allow this once per drive cycle. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

That is really cool! I had a subaru that when you floored it the display light up orange and said POWER and you could actually feel the difference. So weird.
Mike


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

My last car - 13 Focus ST had this feature as well. Had a boost gauge from the factory but if I had it floored I was always to busy having fun rowing through the gears to ever watch it.


----------



## superyan711 (Mar 17, 2013)

Cool!

Is it possible to see the turbo PSI on OBD II Scan tool?

Tomorrow, i try my obd tool on my turbo cruze for see!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

let us know for the obd2 I would like to try it.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

My previous car was a supercharged Grand Prix, which had a boost gauge, which I found I miss having now that I got my Cruze Diesel, so on several occasions, I have monitored boost using OBD just to get a feel for how the boost responds. 

What I have seen is there is minimal boost in the first two-three gears when beginning from a stop, much like I was used to on the Supercharged V6. Once the boost kicks in, or if I accelerate when already at moderate or highway speed, the boost rises and falls pretty steadily in conjunction with throttle movement, quickly reaching 23psi, which appears to be the max, then after only a second or two, slowly beginning to fall off, even when throttle is maintained.

What I am not seeing is a sharp spike in throttle at a certain point of acceleration. I had anticipated that I would perhaps see 15-20 psi of boost, then a 10 second spike to the maximum value, after which it would return to the previous value. Instead, I saw even boost from 1-23 psi corresponding closely with throttle application, but no clearly-defined "boost" or "overboost" values.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

With maximum torque at 2,000rpm at what revs would the over boost come in? My car doesn't have over boost but it does have 266ft/lbs of torque from 1,750rpm.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Does the OBD reader display EGT, if so what kind of numbers are you seeing?


----------



## superyan711 (Mar 17, 2013)

BradHerr said:


> Does the OBD reader display EGT, if so what kind of numbers are you seeing?


I don't know. I check this afternoon!

Yan


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

my ultra gauge shows boost and tq


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Just added the EGT gauges to my display. Will check them out on next drive.

JP


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Observed EGT measurements during last drive:

Idle - 350 deg. F
Cruising - 650 deg. F
Under Load - up to 800 deg. F
Maximum observed (full 23psi of boost, uphill, 4000+ rpm): approximately 900 deg. F


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Do you like the ultra gauge? I know it shows a lot of different data fields and is customizable, but I've always thought it easier to look at a dial instead of numbers flying by. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## superyan711 (Mar 17, 2013)

boraz said:


> my ultra gauge shows boost and tq


Lucky you !

For the price, ultra gauge seem to are a cool tool!

I have Innova 3130 and i don't see turbo psi... 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

revjpeterson said:


> Observed EGT measurements during last drive:
> 
> Idle - 350 deg. F
> Cruising - 650 deg. F
> ...


Thank you, I am thinking about putting a boost and EGT gauge in a pod on the A-pillar and a ultra gauge somewhere on the dash. I just wasn't sure what ranges of mechanical gauges to get. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

BradHerr said:


> Do you like the ultra gauge? I know it shows a lot of different data fields and is customizable, but I've always thought it easier to look at a dial instead of numbers flying by.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


stand alone gauges are crazy expensive, but yeah, i wanna put trans temp gauge in my jeep...

but the ultragauge i mostly got for the code reader/resetter, the rest it does is gravy

it is a pita with only 3 buttons, takes forever to set it up to get the 8 gauges you wanna see, from there it works as it should

though sometimes on long drives itll freeze up, you have to reset it so you lose your trip info if thats important to you


----------



## superyan711 (Mar 17, 2013)

I just buy Ultra Gauge!

I test this unit when i receive!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## superyan711 (Mar 17, 2013)

Cool !

I receive my Ultragauge today but i don't find EGT gauge.Which one you choose?


UltraGauge OBDII Supported Gauges

Thank's!

Yan 
the


revjpeterson said:


> Observed EGT measurements during last drive:
> 
> Idle - 350 deg. F
> Cruising - 650 deg. F
> ...


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I want to say its o2 bank 1 (or something)

But make sure you download the manual. There are things you need to set up and calculate so your fuel level, injector cut off and a couple other gauges are accurate.

It even tells you with gauges do what.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

